# New to routing



## wezl5150 (Dec 1, 2009)

Hello All,

I am new to the forum and also new to routing. Is there any books, videos, dvds that would help me begin to use a router. I need to start from square one so any help would be great. Thanks for your time.

Greg


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

WoodCraft or Rockler has books & video's. A book called The Ultimate Guide to the Router Table by Bill Hylton's is pretty good. ShopNotes will have stuf for building jigs. Wood Magazine puts out special editions like Best Ever Router Tips, Tricks and Jigs. Woodsmith has online videos you could watch that are good info. There is a list here on the forums in Tools & Woodworking in the sticky section near the top. Read & ask questions here on this forum there is alot of nowledgable people here.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Wood Magazine has some good videos on routing...

Router Tip and Techniques 

You might want to look on YouTube.com, also. I did a search on "wood router how to" and came up with a good list of videos.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums Greg. Got a library close to you? If it is a fair sized one, check for books woodworking, and routing.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Greg and welcome to the router forum. Thank you for joining us.


----------



## jco (Nov 27, 2009)

Hi Greg,

I found this online booksellers website for great deals.

hamiltonbook.com

When searching for woodworking look under dyi catagory.

I have ordered from them and they are great, if you don't like return for refund.

Items are usually shipped US parcel post so can be slow.

Good Luck!


----------



## jco (Nov 27, 2009)

Hi Greg,
Please go to the bargin bin for a message from Canuckgal (bargin books) about a website where to find cheap books. I do not know how to link to it or I would, and because I am new I cannot post weblinks yet. Canuckgal was kind enough to do so for me. I have ordered from them and they are great, excellent prices. Slow mail because they ship US parcel post but it is worth the wait. 
Hope you like and good luck!


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi Greg

There are a couple of good books I can recommend.
The first is 'Router Magic' by Bill Hylton, ISBN 0-7621-0185-7 which I think is still in print. 
The other is 'Router' in the Collins Good Wood series by Albert Jackson and Davis Day ISBN 0-00-713978-0 which I'm pretty sure is out of print, but may be available through somewhere like AbeBooks. I think the latter, which is mostly pictures, is the best starter book I've seen for anyone new to routers.

HTH

Peter


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Amazon.com carries these reasonably priced too.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

They certainly seem to !

Amazon.com: Used and New: Routers (Collins Good Wood)

That is a no brainer !

Amazon.co.uk also lists it at similar prices from UK booksellers.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## phone_63 (Dec 31, 2009)

Hi,
I don't know your location,but, I am also new to routing and was able to find a woodworking school here in Philadelphia which is teaching me everything I need to know about routing,routing tables,jigs etc. By the way here's their website:
Woodworking Schools | Furniture Making Courses | Philadelphia Woodworking School | Woodworking Classes

Greg


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Greg, books are fine and can be invaluable but, if you can find a "routologist" who will let you stand and watch and answer questions, then do that first. I guarantee that this is the best and fastest way to learn to safely use a router.


----------

